# Need Help. What year Starcraft do I have.



## deltabbean (Jul 30, 2014)

Hello fellow boaters, I'm a newby and im hoping someone can help me. I recently bought a 14' Starcraft aluminum boat from Craigslist that I would like to restore back to original form. It has been gutted and there is no lables except on the stern, it looks like a serial number. The number is CFZ3806SG000. The stern corner brackets have a star on them, thats how I know it's a Starcraft. I would like to be ableto look up a spec sheet on this boat. I hope you can help me?


----------



## satx78247 (Jul 30, 2014)

deltabbean,

I would start by calling the local GAME WARDEN & giving him/her the registration number off the bow. - The State will usually know, unless (as happened here in TX when they started titling everything) it's listed as a "home-built" or "as something else".

Fwiw, the early boat title records of TEXAS are a REAL MESS & often make NO sense. = For example:
1. I have a friend who owns an early 1960s OUACHITA tin Johnboat that, according to TP&WD documents, is a : "1969 Wa-oo-a-cheater", as "fiberglas" & only 5 numbers of the 9-digit serial number are correct. 
(NO, I'm not kidding.) 
2. A 16ft CRESTLINER outboard runabout, that's titled as a 18ft TEMCRAFT I/O - The only correct thing on the title is the serial number.
(Inasmuch as the hull says CRESTLINER in 8" letters on both sides, whoever applied for the title had "a head full of rocks".)
and
3. A 1965 GLASTRON ski-boat that's titled as a 1952 model.
(GLASTRON was founded in 1956 & built their first boats in March 1957.)

Note: I've "wrestled with" the TP&WD for months about 2 tin-boats (that have been on our family's farm ponds for decades), that were NEVER titled/registered (They never had motors, but I'd like to put a small outboard on each boat & fish out of them OFF the farm.) from the 1950s. - Issuing a new title on an old/untitled boat is a major hassle.
MAYBE this MESS means little to "most users" but it is "a problem" for those of us who rescue/renovate/restore classic, vintage & antique boats and/or are interested in "boating history".
(Especially when the "untitled boat" is "one of a kind" & "historically significant", like the 1953-4 PROTOTYPE called "Texas Fast 1", that is the sole surviving boat built by Pleasant Boatcrafters, Inc. - That boat, serial numbered "1-X", was never sold & has been stored indoors since 1955.)

yours, satx


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jul 30, 2014)

Did you get the title?
Do you need the title in your state?


----------



## deltabbean (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks for the tips. I live in the bay area of California. On the title its says home built. Dmv has no history of the maker or year made. That's why I came to this forum, I've learned a lot from here and everyone ine has knowledge to bring to the table.


----------



## satx78247 (Jul 30, 2014)

deltabbean,

I was afraid that that was the case.

The other "obvious choice" is go over to the GLASSIFIED LIBRARY at https://www.fiberglassics.com & look at all the brochures for STARCRAFT, that are by year model.

SORRY, but that's my "best advice".

Best Wishes on your "hunt", satx


----------



## sr71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Try asking here====> https://forums.iboats.com/forum/owners-groups-by-manufacturer/s/starcraft-boats
good luck.


----------



## deltabbean (Jul 30, 2014)

Satx, thanks for the link. I checked it out and it looks like I got my work cut out for me. Thanks for the help anyways.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jul 30, 2014)

You have the Hull identifation number "HIN". Google a HIN decoder.
I see now the number you posted is a CA state issued number.


----------



## deltabbean (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks for the info sr71 and lckstckn, appreciate it. So far what I came up with is my boat is a starcraft sea scamp 1960's or 70's. Now I just need to narrow down the exact year. I want to say its a 1970. If anyone has a starcraft sea scamp 14' check out the pic's above. Thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## MrSimon (Jul 31, 2014)

That boat is from the mid to late 60's, I think.


----------



## deltabbean (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks MrSimon. So I think I narrowed it down to a 1963 or 1964 StarCraft Sea Scamp. Not to many models have a length of 13'9, they're mostly 14' and above. Ireally appreciate everyones help. You definitely learn a lot from these forums.


----------



## deltabbean (Aug 2, 2014)

OK, so it looks like I have a 1963 StarCraft Sea Scamp 1448. I picked up a 1960 Evinrude Fisherman 5.5 hp for $130. It's pretty well tooken care of for something so old. Thanks for all the help everyone.


----------



## satx78247 (Aug 3, 2014)

deltabbean,

CONGRADS on finally identifying your tin boat. 
(Those here, who haven't gone through that "trying process", don't know what a genuine PITA that "figuring things out" often is.)

Btw, I have 2 (I think) mid-1950s boats that I still haven't identified, after 3+ years of "digging about in books, brochures, factory photos & the 'worldwidewierd'."
(IF those hulls weren't so old/unique in design, I wouldn't bother with all this aggravation.)

yours, satx


----------

